

Show HN: nomzsavior, a browser app to track groceries and prevent food waste - dinduks
http://nomzsavior.us/

======
owenmarshall
* Handle invalid input: if I say I bought my pork on 'lol' it tells me I have NaN days to eat it.

* I had to experimentally derive the purpose of the date field to mean "that's when it expires". No UI hint there.

* Why won't your app let me eat something that hasn't expired? Maybe I just want to eat my pork that will never go bad because I said it expires on lol.

* I can't figure out how I'd track things I already bought, as opposed to what I bought today. Does that even matter? I think it won't but that's based on my guess for what the date is.

Concept is cool, at least.

It would be nice if you could suggest & derive expiration dates -- if I buy
"ground beef", maybe suggest "refrigerated ground beef", "frozen ground beef",
... and suggest an expiration date based on what the product is.

And it would be _killer_ if you were able to suggest recipes based on what you
have/what is expiring. I'd pay for that, no joke.

~~~
dinduks
Hi,

Thanks for the useful insight.

* As the app is supposed to be used on mobile phones, the date field should pop a calendar on focus, which _normally_ doesn't give the user the opportunity to screw around. This field needs validation, but it's not primordial at the moment.

* Nice idea, thanks.

* On a phone, you can only select a date starting from today, so my Android doesn't let me try it. It seems buggy on desktop browsers, I'll check that out.

The two last ideas are awesome, but sadly the time won't let me implement
them.

Regarding the names suggestions, a cache for food names is implemented, I just
need to connect it to the app.

~~~
owenmarshall
Ah, that makes sense - I should've said "I'm trying all of this from Firefox".
And to think that _I_ have fussed at _other people_ for writing bad bug
reports ;)

I'll probably take a look at this on my iPhone. As someone that wastes tons of
food, this definitely interests me.

------
dinduks
If you're interested by this application, please try it on a mobile device.

It was not written with desktop browsers in mind, which means it can behave
incorrectly on them.

